# oooooh a Tandem forum!



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Coool!

I want a kid-friendly tandem that my wife can also ride. I know about the Bike Friday's which are cool. What other options?

thx
Creak.

/ first in a while!


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

Second


----------



## dwwheels (Feb 28, 2007)

Like 50 is the new 30....the Tandem forum is the new Lounge.


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

CoMotion makes one with a telescoping seatpost/seat tube for the stoker. Not sure about the minimum kid size. I would think the transition for the kid to adult cranks would be the limiting factor.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Probably not what you had in mind:










This might be more of what you're looking for though:


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Cyclo-phile said:


> Probably not what you had in mind:


What's the point of having the captain at the end? Seems like a bad idea.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

You can use a child stoker kid to convert most tandems to kid size, and just move the pedals down to the lower cranks for the wife-unit. Like so:


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> What's the point of having the captain at the end? Seems like a bad idea.


I agree that its a bad idea, but so is having the little stoker squirming around trying to see where we are going..... This way, they can see.


----------



## phil. (Aug 3, 2004)

Tandem's are the new DSLR's/MAC/etc...


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

I <3 tandems...


----------



## knubby (Aug 15, 2007)

A new tandem forum! :thumbsup: That's great news for us tandem bikers.


----------



## gersting (Apr 26, 2008)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> What's the point of having the captain at the end? Seems like a bad idea.


The captain is already at the end....


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

im pretty stoked to see a tandem forum here.

i, too, have been looking at getting a tandem, for use with The Wife and someday The Kid. what i have decided is a standard tandem with a child stoker kit is probably teh way to go. but i dont think you can use those beam frames, as there is no place to put the child stoker kit.

chucks bikes has a few tandem frames. and one triple that looks interesting...putting the kid in the center would be a great thing. i could captain, The Kid in the middle, and The Wife on the back to watch after The Kid and freak out.


----------

